# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αρσενικά ή θηλυκά budgie??

## maria-karolina

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το φύλο των 2 budgie! Είναι σημαντικό να το μάθω απόψε γιατί αύριο το ένα από τα 2 θα ταξιδέψει για Θεσσαλονίκη! Είναι περίπου 2-2,5 μηνών...

Το 1ο το μπλεδάκι...

 

 

Το 2ο το Ασπρούλι...

 

 

Αυτά... Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! Σύντομα θα υπάρξει θέμα με την παρουσίαση των 2 τους...

----------


## serafeim

νομιζω 1ο θυληκο δευτερο αρσενικο αλλα σε αυτην την ηλικια μπορουν να αλλαξουν αν και σπανιως... δεν ειμαι σηγουρος ομως γιατι ειναι πολυ μακρινες οι φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Δεν παίζει ρόλο στα budgie το αν κελαηδάνε ή όχι ε??

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ειναι πολύ μικρά για΄μπορέσει κάποιος να αναγνωρίσει  με βεβαιότητα το φύλο τους.
Μπορώ όμως να σου αναφέρω μια καλή αλοιφή που ανακουφίζει .......απο τις δαγκωματιές τους..χα χα
ps:πρέπει να γίνουν 6-8 μηνών για να είναι εύκολη η αναγνώριση τους με το μάτι.

----------


## serafeim

παιζει ρολο μαρια και το κελαηδημα αλλα σε τοση μικρη ηλικια και τα 2 κανουν ιδιους ηχους αλλα και τα δυο μπορει να το κανουν συνεχεια....
το φυλο τους απο τον 5 μηνα και μετα φενεται ξεκαθαρα... παντος να εχεις στο νου σου οτι τα αλμπινο ειναι θυληκα σπανια αρσενικα βαλε αν μπορεις καποια στιγμη μια απο το καθενα ποιο κοντινη να δουμε λιγο καλυτερα...ααα και το θυληκο δαγκωνει ποιο δυνατα ειτε μικρο ειτε μεγαλο(προσωπικη εμπειρια) χαχαχα

----------


## maria-karolina

χαχαχαχα αφήστε παιδιά, πολύ δάγκωμα έφαγα! 

Διαχωρισμός-φύλου-στα-παπαγαλ-ακια-budgie

Ο χαλινός και των 2 είναι ίδιος με το 3ο παπαγαλάκι στα θηλυκά! Είναι οι πιο κοντινές που μπορούσα να βγάλω γιατί δεν είναι ήμερα και δεν κάθονται!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

ειναι μικρα ακομη...η μονη λυση ειναι τεστ dna και αυτο αργει καπως..μεγαλωσετα λιγο ακομη και μετα δωσε το..να τα ημερευσεις..

----------


## serafeim

ναι το πρωτο ετσι ειναι σηγουρα αλλα το λευκο βλεπω σαν να γεμιζει καπως... με μια μικρη προφυλαξη!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!! Τα φιλοξενώ γύρω στις 2 βδομάδες και πραγματικά ενώ δε με συγκινούσε καθόλου αυτό το είδος παπαγάλου (σε σύγκριση με τα cockatiel) ειλικρινά έχω αναθεωρήσει! Είναι γλυκύτατα και τα έχω αγαπήσει!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βοηθήστε όσο μπορείτε, για τον Σέλντον πρόκειται  :Happy:  Μαρία, μη μου αγχώνεσαι μόνο!!

Όλα έχουν τις γλύκες τους!! Το κάθε είδος και το χαρακτήρα του!!

----------


## Leonidas

ναι ανοικουν στην ιδια κατηγορια...αν τα εχεις απο μικρα μπορουν να 3επερασουν τα κοκατιλ..εχουν πολυ γελιο οτν κανουν πως μιλανε/τσιριζουν..

----------


## demis

Οντως ειναι πολυ γλυκα πουλακια τα μπατζυ κ μαθαινουν πανευκολα! Το πρωτο μου φενεται για θυλικο βεβαβια ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα αλλα εδω στο φορουμ καποιος εχει αναφερει πως αν εχει ασπρα ρουθουνακια ειναι θυλικο κ αυτο μπορεις να το ξεχωρισεις απο 25 ημερων νομιζω. Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει παντως αλλα το πρωτο φερνει περισσοτερο σε θυλικο.

----------


## μαρια ν

Το πρωτο ειναι θυληκο  το δευτερο επειδη οι φωτο ειναι πιο μακρυνες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## serafeim

μαρια οποτε μπορεσεις το λευκουλη βγαλε φωτογραφια... θα ειναι τελειο για τον σελντον μια λευκη καλονη!!! και ταιριαζουν σαν μεταλαξη

----------


## onquester

Mόλις είδα τις φωτογραφίες. το τεχνητό φως αλλοιώνει τα χρώματα στις μυτούλες τους.
βγάλε νέες φωτογραφίες σε φυσικό φως ημέρας - χωρίς φλας, για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε εκτίμηση.

----------


## Georgia_io

Τα μικρά τα πήραμε 15/9, 70-80 ημερών οπότε τώρα είναι περίπου 85-95 ημερών... (Καλά θυμάμαι Μαρία;;  )

Ανυπομονώ να γνωρίσω το ένα από τα 2!!! Ήδη άρχισα να ετοιμάζω τον χώρο!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Λοιπόν, έτσι όπως τα λέει η Γεωργία είναι! Παιδιά τα έβγαλα φωτογραφία στην τουαλέτα που είχε έντονο φως γιατί φοβήθηκα να τα πιάσω και να τα βγάλω φωτογραφία στο μπαλκόνι όπου θα ήταν φυσικό το φως... Δαγκώνουν και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα κάνω το λάθος να ανοίξω το χέρι μου... Και δεν το ρισκάρω καν... Το ασπρούλι, ξέρω δεν φαίνεται καλά αλλά έχει μεγαλύτερο μέρος άσπρου στο χαλινό του! Αυτό άλλωστε διάλεξε η Γεωργία, δεν είναι κάτασπρο είναι άσπρο με πολύ ανοιχτό γαλάζιο! Είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο! Από κει και πέρα ελπίζουμε απλά να είναι κοριτσάκι ε Γεωργία??

----------


## Georgia_io

Έτσι είναι...ελπίζουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Ανεβάζω λίγες φωτογραφίες, χωρίς καλή ανάλυση και καθόλου ενδεικτικές για το φύλο τους, απλά για να δείτε τα μικρούλια...

 
 



 

Δεν είναι πανέμορφα???

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι Κουκλιά,όχι απλά πανέμορφα  !!!!!!

----------


## Athina

συμφωνώ!
δυο μικρά κουκλιά!  :Love0040:

----------


## Georgia_io

Αύριο θα γνωρίσω το νέο μου φιλαράκι και μέσα στη βδομάδα θα γνωριστούν και με το Σέλντον!!! (κρατώντας βέβαια αποστάσεις στην αρχή!)

----------


## onquester

Μετά και τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες, έχω να πω πως το μπλε φαίνεται να είναι κοριτσάκι.
Το λευκό δεν είναι ακόμα τόσο ξεκάθαρο, δείχνει πιο πιθανό να είναι αγοράκι. Θα πρέπει να περάσουν 3-4 βδομάδες ακόμα για να δείξει πιο πολύ...

Πάντως και τα δυο είναι ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ - να σου ζήσουν.
 :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Βοηθάνε αυτές;;; Μόλις ξυπνήσαμε  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα γεοργια καλημερα μικρουλη!!!
εμενα μου φενεται θυληκο συμφωνα με τον χαλινο αλλα αρχιζει και γεμιζει γαλαζιο γυρω απο τα ρουθουνακια του .. οποτε μια μικρη επιφυλαξη αρσενικο... 
παρατηρησε συμπεριφορα... συνηθως τα αρσενικα μικρα μεγαλα απο τον 2 μηνα κελαηδανε τα δε μικρα σαλιαριζοντας αλλα πολυ αλλα μπορει κανεις ευκολα να το ξεχωρησει!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Δεν κελαηδάει συνέχεια αλλά ακούω τη φωνούλα του μέσα στη μέρα

----------


## serafeim

ε τοτε θυληκο με μια μικρουλικη τοσο δα οσο παταει η γατα επιφυλαξη!!  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Προς το τέλος του μήνα θα το ξαναβγαλω φωτογραφία μήπως είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο  :Happy:

----------


## onquester

Τα θυληκά έχουν πάνω σε λευκό χαλινό αποχρώσεις ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΥ γαλάζιου.
Αυτό εδώ όμως έχει πιο σκούρες, είναι ΜΠΛΕ-ΜΩΒ και είναι αρσενικό. 
Υπομονή και θα φανεί ξεκάθαρα καθώς θα μεγαλώνει. Θα δεις το χαλινό να γεμίζει πιο πολύ απ' αυτό το μπλε-μωβ.

----------


## serafeim

εχεις δικιο βασιλη κοιταξα μοονο την πρωτη φωτογραφια και βιαστηκα να βγαλω συμπερασματα....
το καλυτερο ειναι να περιμενεις υπομονη!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Απλά πρέπει να το δώσω ονοματάκι το καημένο γι'αυτό ανυπομονώ...  :Happy:

----------


## ria

γεωργια και γω για αγορακι το κοβω χωρις να ειμαι χιλια τα εκατο σιγουρη...πιστευω σε λιγο καιρο θα φαινεται με σιγουρια ομως..οπως και να εχει ο σελτον θα εχει συντροφια...ελπιζω παρολα αυτα να κανουμε λαθος και να ειναι κοριτσακι!!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι θυληκα κ τα 2 χωρις να στο εγγυωμαι , αλλα εχουν μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να ειναι κοριτσακια.

----------


## Georgia_io

Πλέον είμαστε 4-4,5 μηνών... Αυτή ή την άλλη βδομάδα θα σας δείξω πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες μήπως βγάλουμε καλύτερα συμπεράσματα  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

> Πλέον είμαστε 4-4,5 μηνών... Αυτή ή την άλλη βδομάδα θα σας δείξω πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες μήπως βγάλουμε καλύτερα συμπεράσματα


Περιμενουμε!!!  :Love0040:

----------


## Georgia_io

Σημερινές  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Μπαλίτσα μουυΥΥ!!! Γεωργία μου να υπενθυμίσουμε οτι η ηλικία είναι περίπου 5 μηνών! Άρα προς κοριτσάκι δεν είναι?? Εεεε παιδιά??

----------


## Georgia_io

> Μπαλίτσα μουυΥΥ!!! Γεωργία μου να υπενθυμίσουμε οτι η ηλικία είναι περίπου 5 μηνών! Άρα προς κοριτσάκι δεν είναι?? Εεεε παιδιά??


Για την ακρίβεια είναι 130-140 ημερών (4,5 -5 μηνών περίπου)

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γεωργία τι γλυκιά φατσούλα που είναι!!!!! Να το χαίρεσαι!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το μπλε δεν δηλωνει αγορακι????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????????????


οτι και να 'ναι ειναι φοβερο!!! και πανω απο ολα στα καλυτερα χερια!

----------


## Georgia_io

> το μπλε δεν δηλωνει αγορακι????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> οτι και να 'ναι ειναι φοβερο!!! και πανω απο ολα στα καλυτερα χερια!


Ναι απλά δεν έχει γεμίσει τελείως και δεν ξέρω...έτσι ήταν και η Penny μου για λίγο...

Αλλά οι πιο έμπειροι πιστεύω θα λύσουν το μυστήριο  ::

----------


## maria-karolina

Συνήθως μετράει το χρώμα γύρω από τα ρουθουνάκια! Απ'ότι έχω διαβάσει πάντα... Δεν ξέρω και πολλά για τα budgie! Αλλά είχα διαβάσει οτι όταν τα ρουθουνάκια είναι άσπρα, είναι κοριτσάκι!

----------


## maria-karolina

Καμία βοήθεια εδώ παιδιά?? Θέλουμε γνώμηηη!!!

----------


## pol

Το παπαγαλάκι σου είναι θυληκό.Άντε και με ένα καλό γαμπρό ,εύχομαι!!

----------


## serafeim

υληκο πρεπει να ειναι... συμφωνα με το νχαλινο γιατι εχει απαλες αποχρωσεις του γαλαζιου ενω τα αρσενικα εχουν αποχρωσει του μωβ σε ολο σχεδον τον χαλινο!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Σεραφείμ για αγοράκι ξεκινήσαμε, κοριτσάκι το πηγαίνουμε τώρα :-Ρ χεχεχε :-)
Εγω δεν μπορω να ειμαι σίγουρη, πρώτη φορά βλεπω τα στάδια απο τόσο μικρά... Αλλα όπως είπα και πιο πάνω η Πενυ μου ήταν απλά λίγο πιο ροζ...

----------


## serafeim

γεωργια. στην μαρια καρολινα ειχα πει θυληκο οταν μουωτα ειχε πρωτοδειξει εσυ παντος συνεχησε να το αγαπας.και να το φροντιζεις και πυστεψε με δεν θα σκεφτεσαι για θυληκο η αρσενικο....

----------


## maria-karolina

Γεωργία μου και το άλλο που κρατήσαμε έχει ακριβώς τον ίδιο χαλινό!!!!! Κοριτσάκι είναι, αφού στα αδέρφια τους έγινε μπλε μπλε!

----------


## Georgia_io

Να το ονοματίσω δηλαδή;; Τι λέτε;;

Άσχετο και σχετικό ταυτόχρονα, το χρώμα στα πόδια έχει να κάνει με το φύλο; Θυμάμαι ότι τα ποδαράκια της Πένυ ήταν προς το ροζ σε σχέση με του Σέλντον που είναι σκούρα, προς μπλε...

Μαρία - Καρολίνα περιμένουμε να δούμε και το αδερφάκι μας κάποια στιγμή  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

οχι δεν εχει σχεση.... μονο οι ριγες στο κεφαλι αλλα μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια!!!!
ονοματακι δεν ξερω αλλα δωσε καποιο που θα ταιριαζε και για αρσενικο για παν ενδεχομενο που δεν το βλεπω
!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> οχι δεν εχει σχεση.... μονο οι ριγες στο κεφαλι αλλα μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια!!!!
> ονοματακι δεν ξερω αλλα δωσε καποιο που θα ταιριαζε και για αρσενικο για παν ενδεχομενο που δεν το βλεπω
> !!!


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση στην απορία  :Happy: 

Για όνομα δεν ξέρω...μάλλον θα περιμένω... Με τις ρίγες τι παίζει;

----------


## Tzazleas

Eγω παλι εχω ακουσει και αυτο με τα ποδια...
τα θηλυκο προς το ροζ και το αρσενικο προς το καφε σκουρο...

η δικια μου αποψη για το παπαγαλακι σου ειναι πως οριακα θα το εκανα αρσενικο!

----------


## Εφη

τι γλυκειά φατσούλα είναι αυτή....να την χαίρεσαι Γεωργία μου

----------


## montemarios

sinithos ta arsenika den exoun mple routhounia kai mple podarakia?

alla kai pali se toso mikri ilikia kai go den nomizo oti mporeis na ta diaxoriseis

----------

